# Glasspacks VS Straight Pipes on a 64 Impala



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello, as the title says I'm curious what the difference in sound is when comparing a glasspack to just straight pipes. I'm getting my exhaust done in a couple days for my 64 Impala and wanted to know what most of you guys have done with your Impala's, thanks!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

I HAVE A CAMMED 350 WITH BLOCK HUGGER HEADERS WITH STR8 2 1/2'' PIPES WITH FLOWMASTERS AND DA EXHAUST CUTS RITE BEFORE THE AXLE AND THE ENDS ARE POINTED DOWN ALIL,,,BITCH SOUNDS MEAN!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Heath V said:


> Hello, as the title says I'm curious what the difference in sound is when comparing a glasspack to just straight pipes. I'm getting my exhaust done in a couple days for my 64 Impala and wanted to know what most of you guys have done with your Impala's, thanks!


On ur average motor, u will lose A LOT of torque just running straight pipes


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a 283 but will be upgrading to a 350 next year.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Heath V said:


> I have a 283 but will be upgrading to a 350 next year.


U will still lose power w straight pipes...id run a quality, full length exhaust. U will get performance, sound, and better gas mileage


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm just mainly concerned with how differently they will sound. Will straight pipes be that much louder then glasspacks? I also didn't know what size glasspack to go with, I was thinking either 12, 10 or 8's if I was going to use them.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> U will still lose power w straight pipes...id run a quality, full length exhaust. U will get performance, sound, and better gas mileage


Ok thanks although gas mileage isn't really a concern as its a show car that's just driven a few times a week around town. The pipes I have now have a deep rumble but don't sound loud enough nor do they pop when I let off the accelerator or down shift.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> On ur average motor, u will lose A LOT of torque just running straight pipes


U WILL ONLY LOSE TORQUE IF UR MOTOR AINT GOT BALLS BEHIND IT ,CATS FUCK U UP TO


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> U WILL ONLY LOSE TORQUE IF UR MOTOR AINT GOT BALLS BEHIND IT ,CATS FUCK U UP TO


Ummmmm I said that already, but he aint got a full on built motor


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Correct, the motor is pretty much stock.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Im runnin srt8 pipes all the way to the bumper on my 65 impala with a 327, I think its too loud for my taste, but it was too quite with the mufflers that were on it, I have a couple glass packs layin around I was gonna throw on it to see how it sounds, but I know on alot of cars I dont care for the glass packs, kinda sounds to crackly and hillbillyish, but all depends on what your lookin for


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol at hillbillyish, that's not what I'm looking for. Thanks for your response bro!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

It do like the crackly sound though, will straight pipes achieve that?


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

I got a 350 in my 64 with Aluminum Heads, a Holley Double Pumper Carb, Hooker headers and *Glass Packs *and my shit sounds Hella Mean and Loud. Its a BEAST!!

It does Pop and crackle when I let go of the accelerator or if I downshift. Especially when Im riding on the Freeway and I release the Accelerator that Fucker sounds like im doing a Drive by shooting with all the popping sound from the exhaust.

I dont think you will acheive the popping and crackling with just straight pipes Bro.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

There's no fucking way in hell you should even be considering straight pipes.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Ragtop Ted said:


> There's no fucking way in hell you should even be considering straight pipes.



X64 LOL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> *U will still lose power w straight pipes*...id run a quality, full length exhaust. U will get performance, sound, and better gas mileage



That can't be true if he runs the correct diameter. 



Ragtop Ted said:


> There's no fucking way in hell you should even be considering straight pipes.


:werd:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info homie! Nice ride btw!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Go with glasspacks. I had a 64 Wagon with a 283 and 8 inch glasspacks, and it was way too loud. I would go with some longer ones. Make sure you get aluminized pipes or they will rust.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Ragtop Ted said:


> There's no fucking way in hell you should even be considering straight pipes.


Lol I didn't know, thanks for the info, I'm going with glasspacks for sure!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MUFASA said:


> Ummmmm I said that already, but he aint got a full on built motor


MY BAD HOMIE,I JUZ SEEN IT AND IDK HOW YALL LIKE GLASSPACKS,,U SOUND LIKE A MOTORCYCLE COMIN DOWN DA ROAD N DAZ NOT A GOOD THING LOL BUT TO EACH THERE OWN


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

One other question guys, what size should I use. I found some at autozone that were 21' inches. I'm assuming that's way too long. I was thinking of going from 8' to 12' inches for the glasspacks but I can't seem to find any. The shorter they are the louder they are right?


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

In my 63 I have a stock 350 with a 4 barrel edelbrock and shorty headers with glass packs and it's perfect its not a low sound or a beast sound I think it's just perfect and I have the 12s it's not a sound to give you a headache going down the freeway.


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Heath V said:


> One other question guys, what size should I use. I found some at autozone that were 21' inches. I'm assuming that's way too long. I was thinking of going from 8' to 12' inches for the glasspacks but I can't seem to find any. The shorter they are the louder they are right?


Harbor area has them all day long


----------



## lvj64 (Jan 6, 2008)

1 3\4 pipe 22'''or a lil bit smaller glass packs ...now thats gangster


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

87gbody said:


> That can't be true if he runs the correct diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> :werd:


Believe what u want...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Heath V said:


> One other question guys, what size should I use. I found some at autozone that were 21' inches. I'm assuming that's way too long. I was thinking of going from 8' to 12' inches for the glasspacks but I can't seem to find any. The shorter they are the louder they are right?


Run Smithys glasspacks.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the continued info guys, appreciate it.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I ended up going with 12 inch glasspacks, we'll see how that sounds. I've been reading online how to properly break them in like with cold water and such but that sounds too risky in my opinion. The problem is that they will probably take forever to break in since I never really drive the car for extended periods of time.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Ragtop Ted said:


> There's no fucking way in hell you should even be considering straight pipes.


AGREED!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Im running Flowmaster hushpowers they sound like a educated glass pack


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> AGREED!


Yes but why? Isn't a glasspack a straight pipe once the fiberglass settles and they break in? I want to hear an Impala with straight pipes and see how they sound.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Yes but why? Isn't a glasspack a straight pipe once the fiberglass settles and they break in? I want to hear an Impala with straight pipes and see how they sound.


No, glasspacks will still muffle some sound even if they're shot.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Ah ok..


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd personally run Flowmasters, but if I had to go glass packs, they would be Cherry Bombs. I almost ran glass packs and I was talked out of it. Kinda
high pitched and crackly.


----------



## aj-1980 supreme (Sep 22, 2011)

yup the shorter the louder go with cherry bomb glasspacks


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Look homie I build 216-235 for bombs, we here in Cali use straight pipe cuz u get the rapping, cracking, poping sound thats bin around since lowriding started. The exauhst is only to remove air that's contaminated built up from the engine(exauhst), I've also Dunn impalas 283-327- or 350's and it's the same app but u use 12-16-18- or 22 glass packs with 1 3/4 or 2" pipe,the smaller the louder im running 18's on my 68 impala and it sounds like a flowmaster im gona change them to 12" cuz thats the og sound i heard when I wuz growing up i would ask the og's and 12'' was the answer. Now u want a " hot rod sound go with flowmasters... Just my opinion... Good luck!!!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Junior LOC said:


> I got a 350 in my 64 with Aluminum Heads, a Holley Double Pumper Carb, Hooker headers and *Glass Packs *and my shit sounds Hella Mean and Loud. Its a BEAST!!
> 
> It does Pop and crackle when I let go of the accelerator or if I downshift. *Especially when Im riding on the Freeway and I release the Accelerator that Fucker sounds like im doing a Drive by shooting with all the popping sound from the exhaust.
> *
> ...


x2 i love lettin off the gas and people slowing down in their cars like WTF!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

aj-1980 supreme said:


> yup the shorter the louder go with cherry bomb glasspacks


x2. And cherry bombs are CHEAP. lol I never knew it hurt to run ful striaght pipes to the bumper. THat's been the sound I personally like most esp on a lincoln. SOunds good idling but Like a hotrod when you take off. I'm fron Kentucky so I LOVE the "hillbillyish" "shepardsville 5 inch dual chevy tip" exhaust. lol 

TTT for thos ethat didn't know bout losing torque with straights.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Roll 12" glass packs on 2 inch. Im running 2 and a quarter with 12" fiber packed glass packs on a 348 tri power 59 impala with a 3 speed manual, it raps chingon.

Make sure you get fiber packed glass packs, some dont have fiber glasd and have a weak tone to.them. 
Thats my 2 cents and what I like.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I went with 12 inch glasspacks, they sound good but I want them to have that broken in sound. That's going to be hard to do since the car is only driven a few times per week and only around town.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Drive the ride around for 30 mins or so, the the glasspacks hot. Then cruze over to the car wash and spray some water into the pipes, but be carefull not to do to much, dont wanna get to the motor. Then fire up the ride and hit the pipes, may need to repeat process a few times to get them broken in. Thats an old skool trick I remember the OGs doing back in the day.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Drive the ride around for 30 mins or so, the the glasspacks hot. Then cruze over to the car wash and spray some water into the pipes, but be carefull not to do to much, dont wanna get to the motor. Then fire up the ride and hit the pipes, may need to repeat process a few times to get them broken in. Thats an old skool trick I remember the OGs doing back in the day.


:yes: Theres also a unique sound made when theres residual water in the glasspacks.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I tried that the other day but I was panicked that I would get water up to the motor, I wonder how much water is 'too much'? I may try it again.


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

glasspacks only! the size kinda depends on where you have the exhaust dump out at.if it comes out under the back bumper i would go with 10-16 inchers,if it dumps anywhere under the car i would go with 18-24 inchers


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol its almost 2:30 am over here, I just got back from a 20 minute drive and much to the dismay of my neighbors I tried the water trick again, it doesn't seem to be working though and I'm afraid to put the hose on full blast. I want them to break in so they'll be louder and I get that pop pop pop sound when I let off the gas and decelerate or down shift.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol.. make sure they r super hot prior to spraying. Youl get them.

I didnt do the water trick on mine, due to them being loud as hell already. After all I do have a big block with a manual transmission pushing them bitches.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmm so I did the water trick after driving for about 45 minutes, they sound louder I think but can anyone tell me why my glasspacks aren't making that popping sound when I decelerate or do they still have to be worn in more. 

Also I've heard of some people installing their glasspacks backwards, why is that?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Hmm so I did the water trick after driving for about 45 minutes, they sound louder I think but can anyone tell me why my glasspacks aren't making that popping sound when I decelerate or do they still have to be worn in more.
> 
> Also I've heard of some people installing their glasspacks backwards, why is that?


How fast are you driving when you let off the gas or downshift? Do you have a powerglide?


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Arond 45 mph I'd say, I can't go faster because it swerves. I have a turbo 350 and I can't downshift because the shop has to work on it still, it won't shift into a lower gear which sucks.


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a 54 with a v-6 and 700r4 what size glass pack should i use and should i put them by the back bump or under the front seats???


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

straight pipes for me uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Heres my pipes


----------



## general 83 (Nov 2, 2011)

When you say 12" do you mean overall length or just body length


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

12 inches was the actual size of the glasspacks that I bought. They sound good but still aren't producing the sound that I want.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

What kinda motor and trans do you have?

Your trying to give your Impala a bomba rap? I think your gonna need stick shift to do that. Bombas pull it off when down shifting but with an automatic trans that ain't really recomended. You could try putting it in neutral?


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

283 with a turbo 350 transmission. My other 64 had a crazy pop to it and that was with a 350 motor and Powerglide. Yea I can pull it off in neutral, I just think they have to be properly broken in we'll see. If the sound doesn't change on them then I may see if I can buy some shorter old ones that somebody is trying to sell.


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

I've also heard that if you put them on backwards they are louder when you get on it and they don't pop as much when you let off the gas, I had some small glasspacks installed on my 66 with a big block and it is really loud when hitting the throttle!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I've heard the backwards theory too, I had mine installed the right way. Who knew something like a pair of glasspacks would be so confusing.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^And loud as hell!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Heath V said:


> Hmm so I did the water trick after driving for about 45 minutes, they sound louder I think but can anyone tell me why my glasspacks aren't making that popping sound when I decelerate or do they still have to be worn in more.
> 
> Also I've heard of some people installing their glasspacks backwards, why is that?


Maybe you need more back pressure. Do u have pea shooter tips? They help with the sound your after.


----------



## T. Lucca (Nov 13, 2011)

I had 12' glasspacks with 2' exhaust on a 350, and it sounded mean. I had another car with a flowmaster with 3' on a 350, and I always missed that glasspack sound. 
nothin sounds better to me than that high crackly rap


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:naughty: I GOT 12" GLASSPACKS ON MINE. 283 ON THE TREE. SNAP, CRACKLE, AND POPS ALL DAY LONG. :around:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

glasspacks


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Fuck glass pack I think that sounds like kakah, strait pipes only looks good with bombitas, go with single chamber flowmasters but that's just my opinion


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump..


----------

